# Fred SuperMag 48, Fred Bear Kodiak Magnum



## Benjamin Sawyer (May 5, 2006)

Is there anyone out there who has shot one of these? If so are they quiet if tuned properly? I was having 3riversarchery do the complete tuning... bow, cedar arrows, broadheads, silencers, quiver, fast fling string, the whole works. Will it come back as quiet as any 05-06 compound bow? I compare these because it is all I know. I am trying to buy my first traditional bow setup. All for under 650$.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Ben - 

I've shoot several of both models (originals, not the new ones) and found them both quite "disaggreeable". They stack early, have hand shock and aren't terribly quick. Add to that they seemed fairly unstable, but alomost any bow in that length seems unstable to me. Your milage may vary. For $650, IMHO, you can do A LOT better for a full rig.

Not quite sure how 3Rivers can tune the bow for you. They can approximate things, but unless you shot VERY similar bows before, there's no way you can tell them your draw length or anything know anything about your shooting style. So, I'm not real sure that's a great idea, all they are doing is getting you in the ball park at best. Tuning is something you're going have to learn to do for yourself and I'll guarantee you that the "tuning" required will change as your form develops.

It really isn't that hard to do and will teach you a bit about your rig in the process.

Viper1 out.


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

I can't weigh in on the Super 48 but the Kodiak Magnum is a fine shooting bow as long as you don't draw more than 28". I had always heard they were noisy but mine is my quietest recurve, I love the way it fits my hand and I shoot it about as well as anything else. I'm talking about an old Grayling Bear though, not sure if the newer ones shoot as well or not.


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

*Kodiak Magnum*



Viper1 said:


> Ben -
> 
> I've shoot several of both models (originals, not the new ones) and found them both quite "disaggreeable". They stack early, have hand shock and aren't terribly quick. Add to that they seemed fairly unstable, but alomost any bow in that length seems unstable to me. Your milage may vary. For $650, IMHO, you can do A LOT better for a full rig.
> 
> ...


 I have to agree with Viper here. I have a Kodiak Magnum that is about 30 years old. I have a 30 1/2" draw and the bow stacks like a SOB! It is quite slow, but because of my draw length it's somewhat better. It's shortness makes it very good in a portable blind. I like to shoot it every now and then for a change. It is unstable though which make it hard to get good groups. I do think it's just as quiet as any other recurve I have though and I have 9.
I too think you could do much better for the $$$.
By the way I have;
a Cub, a Kodiak Magnum, a Grizzly, a Super Kodiak, a Custom Kodiak Take Down w/ 2 sets of limbs.

*NOTE:*
My Custom Take Down (_a very nice bow_) shooting 55# @ 30 1/2" will shoot a 511 gr. cedar arrow at 163 fps. The Kodiak Magnum with the same set up is slower, but I haven't chronographed it.


----------



## shortwidowshotr (Apr 21, 2006)

I have the supermag48, and shoot it all the time, slow? not in my experience, mine is right at 60#, unstable, well yes, but work on your form, and shoot alot. On the plus side I can shoot it sitting down just as good standing, great in the woods, light, and very easy to travel with. BTW I shoot carbon express heritage 350's, and have broken 4 shafts with this slow bow. Its a hard bow to start with, but if I can do it anyone can.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

> For $650, IMHO, you can do A LOT better for a full rig.


Yep--a whole lot better. Like Viper said, you will have to do the fine tuning on your bow. Short bows can be tough for experienced archers, so don't think that the sport just isn't for you if you can't control this one. I personally don't care for short bows, but I do have a fairly long draw. Give me stability and forgiveness any time.

Chad


----------

